# Who Remembers?



## Hugo Furst (Jan 24, 2017)

What things did  you grow up with that are no longer around/in use?


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 24, 2017)

I drove a VW Beetle

One of the last cars to have window vents


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 24, 2017)

Elevator operators


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jan 24, 2017)

WillHaftawaite said:


> What things did  you grow up with that are no longer around/in use?




i remember them


----------



## mdk (Jan 24, 2017)

When MTV played music videos


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 24, 2017)

WillHaftawaite said:


> What things did  you grow up with that are no longer around/in use?


That is the biggest thing I miss about cars. Next are water temp and oil pressure gauges.


----------



## strollingbones (Jan 24, 2017)

saddle oxfords.....i love them....


----------



## strollingbones (Jan 24, 2017)

checkbooks, change jars go hungry now


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jan 24, 2017)

Authentic toy guns.  My kid would have loved them.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 24, 2017)

Intermission at the Drive-in


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 24, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > What things did  you grow up with that are no longer around/in use?
> ...



I miss the high beam button on the floor


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 24, 2017)

Telephone exchanges like FUlton 5. Or BUtterfield 8.


----------



## TNHarley (Jan 24, 2017)

chicken without growth hormones


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## Hugo Furst (Jan 24, 2017)

Granted, there are still some around, but not nearly what there were


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## Hugo Furst (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## Moonglow (Jan 24, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Intermission at the Drive-in


They still have one in Fayetteville, Arkanass...


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## Hugo Furst (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## Hugo Furst (Jan 24, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Intermission at the Drive-in
> ...


They built one not far from my daughters place, but in my hometown there were 10-15, now only one.

At least there was one before I moved a decade ago


----------



## yiostheoy (Jan 24, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > What things did  you grow up with that are no longer around/in use?
> ...


All of my Jeep's have always had oil pressure gauges, water temp gauges, and tach's.

You've just been buying the wrong cars.


----------



## yiostheoy (Jan 24, 2017)

The hamburger drive-up's and the ice cream stands are what I miss the most.

McDonalds pretty much put them out of business.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 24, 2017)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


I lived in OKC..There were many..It was great being  able to sneak into them an watch movies for free..Set on the roof and watch fireworks displays in many directions..


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 24, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> The hamburger drive-up's and the ice cream stands are what I miss the most.
> 
> McDonalds pretty much put them out of business.


I worked at an A&W in 1972 at 11 as a car hop..For one dollar an hour...


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jan 24, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > The hamburger drive-up's and the ice cream stands are what I miss the most.
> ...


Not many A&Ws left either, tho I still have one of the mugs.

Loved the way they brought them to the car frosted


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 24, 2017)

WillHaftawaite said:


> What things did  you grow up with that are no longer around/in use?





Democrats


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 24, 2017)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > yiostheoy said:
> ...


I still have some from 1972, and I bought several  at a flea market...


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## mdk (Jan 24, 2017)

McPizza.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## Flopper (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## Moonglow (Jan 24, 2017)

mdk said:


> McPizza.


I still ask for a McDLT when I go to a McDonald's...


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## mdk (Jan 24, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > McPizza.
> ...



Also gross.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 24, 2017)

mdk said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...


It pretty much all is.If it weren't for the kid, I'd only go there for the one dollar large drink, with free refills..


----------



## mdk (Jan 24, 2017)

Flopper said:


>



There is a curb service restaurant not far from where I grew up that is still hopping since 1947.


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 24, 2017)

Moonglow said:


>


Also Ben Franklin 5 & 10.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 24, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Yes I remember those....One was in Paul's Valley,Oklahoma...


----------



## depotoo (Jan 24, 2017)

WillHaftawaite said:


> What things did  you grow up with that are no longer around/in use?


our van still has them.  Walkman


----------



## depotoo (Jan 24, 2017)

And Woolworth's five and dime





Hossfly said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## depotoo (Jan 24, 2017)

Tin wind up toys


----------



## depotoo (Jan 24, 2017)

Drive in movies


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 24, 2017)

twenty five cent plane models that are now fifteen dollars...


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 24, 2017)

WillHaftawaite said:


>


When the cream was floating on top!  Pop would siphon it off for coffee.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 24, 2017)

Penny candy


Moonglow said:


> twenty five cent plane models that are now fifteen dollars...


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 24, 2017)

Mimeograph machines and those quiz papers that smelled of rubbing alcohol.


----------



## Desperado (Jan 24, 2017)

depotoo said:


> Drive in movies


In Miami some of our drive in movies were air condition.


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 24, 2017)

mdk said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Thousands of Sonic Drive Ins in the Southern states. Most of them don't let the attendants use roller skates any more. Work hazard, ya know.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jan 24, 2017)

Go go girls, instead of strippers


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jan 24, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



only Sonics I've seen are drive thrus


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 24, 2017)

depotoo said:


> Penny candy
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> ...


bubble gum, 2 for a penny..


----------



## Desperado (Jan 24, 2017)

WillHaftawaite said:


> What things did  you grow up with that are no longer around/in use?


Going beyond that, rifle racks in the back window of pickup trucks


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 24, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


I forgot about them and also the starter button the floor.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 24, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


They still do the skates in SW Missouri and NW Arkansas..


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jan 24, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > Penny candy
> ...


Bazooka Joe


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 24, 2017)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > depotoo said:
> ...


Tasted like  cardboard...


----------



## miketx (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## depotoo (Jan 24, 2017)

Candy cigarettes 


WillHaftawaite said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > depotoo said:
> ...


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 24, 2017)

Coca Cola sold in bottles through a vending machine.  Lowest price I can remember was $.15.

And while we're at it, the cents symbol!  A 'C' with a vertical line through it.  It's nowhere on a keyboard anymore.


----------



## miketx (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## Hugo Furst (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## Moonglow (Jan 24, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Coca Cola sold in bottles through a vending machine.  Lowest price I can remember was $.15.
> 
> And while we're at it, the cents symbol!  A 'C' with a vertical line through it.  It's nowhere on a keyboard anymore.


Inflation took care of that symbol...


----------



## miketx (Jan 24, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Coca Cola sold in bottles through a vending machine.  Lowest price I can remember was $.15.
> 
> And while we're at it, the cents symbol!  A 'C' with a vertical line through it.  It's nowhere on a keyboard anymore.


Hold down the ALT key while typing in 155 on the numeric keypad and then release the keys. My 2¢


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 24, 2017)

The 1961 Studebaker just like the one my Old Man drove.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 24, 2017)

I still have one of these in my collection..


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jan 24, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Coca Cola sold in bottles through a vending machine.  Lowest price I can remember was $.15.
> 
> And while we're at it, the cents symbol!  A 'C' with a vertical line through it.  It's nowhere on a keyboard anymore.



I remember nickel cokes


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 24, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> The 1961 Studebaker just like the one my Old Man drove.


An old man had one when I was a teen, but he never drove it and it was rusted...


----------



## miketx (Jan 24, 2017)

I still have a woman born in the 50's!


----------



## depotoo (Jan 24, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Coca Cola sold in bottles through a vending machine.  Lowest price I can remember was $.15.
> 
> And while we're at it, the cents symbol!  A 'C' with a vertical line through it.  It's nowhere on a keyboard anymore.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 24, 2017)

depotoo said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Coca Cola sold in bottles through a vending machine.  Lowest price I can remember was $.15.
> ...



I remember one of those at our neighborhood grocery store (yet another thing that is long gone).  It was filled with chilled water.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 24, 2017)

miketx said:


>


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 24, 2017)

Moonglow said:


>


S&H Green Stamps were from Loblaw's but Plaid stamps were offered at the A&P.


----------



## miketx (Jan 24, 2017)

My step dad owned a gulf station in the late 50's and early 60's.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 24, 2017)

My old Papa sure lost his ass investing in this comapny...


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 24, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


I didn't throw my stamps away till about 5 years ago..The mice had used them for a nest..


----------



## depotoo (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## Moonglow (Jan 24, 2017)

I still have mine from grade school...


----------



## depotoo (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## miketx (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 24, 2017)

Every home had one.  The rich had 'tennarotors' so they could aim their rooftop antenna to pick up signals from exotic places like Cleveland or Youngstown.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jan 24, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Every home had one.  The rich had 'tennarotors' so they could aim their rooftop antenna to pick up signals from exotic places like Cleveland or Youngstown.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## depotoo (Jan 24, 2017)

Braniff


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 24, 2017)

depotoo said:


>


In Pittsburgh, it was Bob's Big Boy.  I suppose the burgers were just as greasy there as at any other Big Boy.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 24, 2017)

The height of au courant elegance for any seven year old...


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 24, 2017)

Comic book ads....gotta have it


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 24, 2017)

I turn 60 on Sunday.  This thread has proven that
1) I remember a lot of stuff from my childhood, and
2) My childhood was a long time ago.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## miketx (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## depotoo (Jan 24, 2017)

Lace up hot pants with knee high boots


----------



## miketx (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## Hossfly (Jan 24, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> I still have mine from grade school...


Somewhere in the attic are some ration stamp books from the early 40s.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 24, 2017)

The set I had


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## depotoo (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## rightwinger (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## depotoo (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## miketx (Jan 24, 2017)

I used to call them "Sears and Robots". LOL!


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 24, 2017)

They should have named this "Wacky Third Degree Burn Machine!"  But they called it 'Vacuform'.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 24, 2017)

miketx said:


> I used to call them "Sears and Robots". LOL!


We called Montgomery Wards "Monkey Wards".


----------



## miketx (Jan 24, 2017)

Wait a minute! What the fk? We are agreeing and getting along with liberals!!! YAAAAHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!I'm gonna cap my ass!


----------



## depotoo (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## depotoo (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## depotoo (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## depotoo (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## depotoo (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## depotoo (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## depotoo (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 24, 2017)

miketx said:


> Wait a minute! What the fk? We are agreeing and getting along with liberals!!! YAAAAHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!I'm gonna cap my ass!


We have more in common that what we do not have in common.  We were all kids.  We all love this country and we all got burned on a vac-u-form machine.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## depotoo (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## miketx (Jan 24, 2017)

depotoo said:


>


The wife and I are watching all six seasons of that now. It brings back old memories.


----------



## miketx (Jan 24, 2017)

Gee Ed Sullivan was short!


----------



## depotoo (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jan 24, 2017)

Skateboarding without snowflake pads -


----------



## miketx (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## depotoo (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## depotoo (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## miketx (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jan 24, 2017)

miketx said:


>



Gawd I hated that damned thing ...


----------



## depotoo (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## miketx (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## depotoo (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## Flopper (Jan 24, 2017)

But, I also remember:




Kids with polio who spent most of their lives in an iron lung

And who could ever forget those happy days, at least for some of us.














And those fun days strolling around the city.




Child watching a depiction of a full scale nuclear attack.





And of Course Smoking was the cool thing to do.





Remember those exciting war movies.  Well, it wasn't like that, not at all.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 24, 2017)

depotoo said:


>


Christmas officially started when we got the Sears Christmas catalogue in the mail


----------



## depotoo (Jan 24, 2017)

There always has to be one sick cookie  and spoil sport.  You just won the prize.

Sad that your only memories were bad ones.





Flopper said:


> But, I also remember:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## depotoo (Jan 24, 2017)

I spent hours looking through it!!
I had wished my kids could have had that pleasure.





rightwinger said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 24, 2017)

depotoo said:


>


Those Sting Rays were cool except if you fell off wrong that shifter impaled your balls


----------



## miketx (Jan 24, 2017)

The one front wants me. To leave her alone!


----------



## depotoo (Jan 24, 2017)

I didn't have to worry about that!  Lol





rightwinger said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## depotoo (Jan 24, 2017)

Class photo?





miketx said:


>


----------



## miketx (Jan 24, 2017)

No, I just recall it was like that.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 24, 2017)

In your dreams? Lol





miketx said:


> No, I just recall it was like that.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 24, 2017)

depotoo said:


> I didn't have to worry about that!  Lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Or if you were a girl, you could lose your virginity


----------



## Flopper (Jan 24, 2017)

depotoo said:


> There always has to be one sick cookie  and spoil sport.  You just won the prize.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The mind tends to block out the bad memories, leaving us with a rather distorted view of the past.  There is nothing wrong with that as long as we understand the mind is playing tricks on us by creating a fantasy.

It's fun to reminisce about the past but we also need a clear vision of the past so we can appreciate all the good things we have today to achieve a balance between all bad things.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 24, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't have to worry about that!  Lol
> ...


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 24, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


16 inch wheels, banana seat and butterfly handle bars!  None of my friends were rich enough to afford the three speed, or was it a five speed.  My bike was a Huffy, not a Schwinn.  But it was that color gold and festooned with spare decals from Revel airplane models of World War II.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 24, 2017)

It isn't distorted.  It is simply which way you prefer to live life.Wallowing in grief/pain forever, is unhealthy for the soul.   And you must, sadly, because you prefer to interrupt others pleasure, which in no way effects you, to try to spread your own pain.





Flopper said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > There always has to be one sick cookie  and spoil sport.  You just won the prize.
> ...


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 24, 2017)

miketx said:


> Gee Ed Sullivan was short!


But he had a 'Rilly big shoe!' 

er, ah, 'show'

Did Topo Gigio freak you out just a bit too?


----------



## depotoo (Jan 24, 2017)

I forgot all about him!  





Nosmo King said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Gee Ed Sullivan was short!
> ...


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 24, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Gee Ed Sullivan was short!
> ...



Not as much as Señor Wences and his talking hand


----------



## miketx (Jan 24, 2017)

As a kid, I didn't know what to think of that. on one hand I just sat and watched but on the other, I wondered why they are showing a man on tv playing with a rubber mouse?


----------



## depotoo (Jan 24, 2017)

Forgot about that too!



rightwinger said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


----------



## miketx (Jan 24, 2017)

Yes! Now that was creepy!


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 24, 2017)

miketx said:


> As a kid, I didn't know what to think of that. on one hand I just sat and watched but on the other, I wondered why they are showing a man on tv playing with a rubber mouse?


That little obsequious mouse mincing and fawning all over Ed Sullivan sent me into diabetic coma every time I saw him.  Too sweet, too creepy!

I liked the plate spinners better than Senor Wences.  I always thought Senor Wences was just gettin' over on us.  Lipstick on a hand was something my baby brother could do.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 24, 2017)

Moonglow said:


>


They're still around just not that many of them.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 24, 2017)

Flopper said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > There always has to be one sick cookie  and spoil sport.  You just won the prize.
> ...


And some people are simply anal retentive assholes.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 24, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


There is one in Anderson, Missouri, about 15 miles away......


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 24, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


There's one in Manitou Springs (Colorado Springs).


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 24, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


I remember the Sinclair exhibit at the NY Worlds Fair in 64


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 24, 2017)

"Cattle" catcher........


----------



## depotoo (Jan 25, 2017)




----------

